# Bradley vs. Comm. Massachusetts



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

*Just thought some of you might like to know what Mr Bradley has been up to these days! 

Lynn pair arrested for firing guns while driving in truck

By Robin Kaminski / The Daily Item
LYNN - Two men were arrested early Saturday morning for reportedly shooting firearms out of a pick-up truck.

Noah James Bradley, 27, of 9 Lawrence Rd., Lynn was charged with discharging a firearm within 500 feet of a building and improper storage of a firearm and Andrew J. Sinoni, 26, of 69 Valley St., Salem, was charged with discharging a firearm within 500 feet of a building and illegal possession of a firearm.

Saugus police received a call from Lynn police around 1 a.m., reporting a black pick-up truck driving south toward Saugus with two suspects shooting weapons out of the vehicle.

Both Bradley and Sinoni were found in the vehicle a short while later in the Mobil On The Run parking lot at 1123 Broadway, next to Hooters, and were placed under arrest by Saugus police and later released to Lynn for additional charges.

No further information was made available Sunday night. No injuries were reported

BRADLEY, ET AL. V. COMMONWEALTH OF MASSACHUSETTS, ET AL., U.S. DISTRICT COURT, CIVIL ACTION NO. 05-CV-10213-PBS

*As a result of a recent court decision and settlement agreement reached in the case of BRADLEY, ET AL. V. COMMONWEALTH OF MASSACHUSETTS, ET AL., U.S. DISTRICT COURT, CIVIL ACTION NO. *05-CV-10213-PBS*, certain candidates who took the 2002 or 2004 entry-level civil service firefighter examination, or the 2003 or 2005 entry-level civil service police officer examination may be entitled to be considered for hiring in the next round of hiring as a police officer or firefighter in the respective city or town where you applied.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Can you explain for the clueless (ME)? Thanks.


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

Bradley and 3 of his buddies sued civil service in a class action law suit in 2005 stating the test was biased toward minority candidates. He won the the lawsuit and the "CTO" status appeared on the top of the police and fire dept. lists in Lynn and Revere, Bradley being at the very top. Last weekend Mr. Bradley was elegedly involved in a shooting.


----------



## Varanus224 (Jun 13, 2006)

Obviously, the Civil Service test is bias. Imagine Bradley trying to figure out True or False "Shooting off a few rounds in a crowded neighborhood, then taking off good idea?"


----------

